# CONVICT GINGER BEER



## MAGPIE (Aug 10, 2004)

HI THERE, I BOUGHT THIS GINGER BEER AT AN ANTIQUES FAIR IN THE UK ,IT READS W CHAMPION ,MELVILLE STREET ,HOBART TOWN ,AND AT THE BOTTOM OF THE BOTTLE HAS AN EARLY STEPHEN GREEN POTTERY MARK THAT  READS ,STEPHEN GREEN PATENT DOUBLE GLAZED LAMBETH FURTHER RESEARCH HAS TOLD ME IN THE MID 1820sWILLIAM CHAMPION WAS ARRESTED FOR HAVING STOLEN HAT STANDS IN HIS SHOP IN GLOUCESTER ENGLAND ,HE WAS SENT TO NEWZEALAND ON THE ASIA II WHICH LEFT THE DOWNS ON 9 AUGUST 1823 AND TOOK 163 DAYS TO SAIL TO HOBART VIA THE CAPE, EVENTUALY ARRIVING  AT HOBART ON THE 19 JANUARY 1824 ,AFTER MANY YEARS SERVED  TO HIS MASTER,AND BEING IN CHAINS A FEW TIMES DURING THAT, HE HAD A PUB CALLED THE JOLLY HATTERS INN IN HOBART , HE ALSO TAUGHT BELLRINGING TO THE LOCAL COMUNITY, OTHER THAN THAT I KNOW NOTHING ELSE OF THIS BOTTLE , I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW ITS RARITY AS I HAVE BEEN TOLD ITS QUIT DESIRABLE DUE TO ITS TRACABLE HISTORY AS A CONVICT BOTTLE, AS YOU CAN EVEN TRACE WHAT SHIP HE WAS DEPORTED ON AND ALSO BECAUSE IT HAS THE RARE SOUGHT AFTER STEPHEN GREEN POTTERY MARK, TO THIS DAY THE BELLRINGERS OF HOBART HAVE A MEAL FOR HIM EVERY YEAR ,ANY GUESS ON RARITY AND PRICE WOULD BE APRECEATED.


----------



## Dirranbandi (Aug 10, 2004)

G'day Magpie

 What a great find, especially with the history - don't know too much about the rarity or price, hopefully another Aussie/Tassie collector can provide you with some specific details, but I think that would be one 'convict' Aussies would be glad to see over here!

 Further details on William Champion can be found at http://cotswoldedge.org.uk/dursley/bellringer.htm  

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## IRISH (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi MAGPIE, welcome to the forum.
 I don't know the value of the Champion GB but all convict stoneys are worth something, a lot in most cases [] .  There are early narrow neck Codd's and hybrids with Jolly Hatters embossed on them too.
 Great to be able know so much of the history behind a bottle [] .


----------



## Carmo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Magpie
 There are several varieties of this GB, some have W. Champion while others have Wm. Champion. There are also different colurs ranging from off white to dark brown. Usually the term "convict" refers to earlier bottles than the Champion. Also "convict" bottles are made in Australia. Having said this it is still a hard to get desirable bottle. I am relucant to give you a value as next thing I will be in a debate as to the value. I do know of one selling several years back for $400 AUS.
 Hope this helps.
 Carmo


----------



## MAGPIE (Aug 11, 2004)

HI THERE ALL ,THANKS FOR THE REPLIES ,JUST THOUGHT I WOULD TELL YOU, I RESEARCHED THE POTTERY MARK, AND THE FIRM STEPHEN GREEN OF LAMBETH LONDON WAS ONLY IN BUSSINESS FROM 1828 TO 1860 ,WHICH MAKES THE BOTTLE NICE AND EARLY ,PLEASE KEEP THE INFO COMMING IN IF YOU HAVE ANY AS I WOULD BE GREATFUL. I HAVE TRYED TO PUT A PIC IN HOPE IT WORKS


----------



## Carmo (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Maggy
 Nice bottle, we find these on the Victorian Goldfields which date about 1855. A mate found one not long back, but it was more of an off white colour. 
 Carmo


----------



## Carmo (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Magpie
 I see a Melville GB in Lancasters next auction, lot 78, estimate $275-325.
 http://auctions.lancastersantiques.com/index.php?an=22&ln=0078
 carmo


----------



## MAGPIE (Nov 14, 2004)

HI CARMO, THANKS FOR THE INFO ABOUT THE AUCTION, I WILL BE KEEPING AN EYE ON IT ,DO YOU KNOW IF THEY PUBLISH THE REALISED PRICES TO THE WEB ?? ,THERES SOME REALY NICE ITEMS IN THERE, SOME OF MY FAVOURITS BEING ,THE PRATTWARE POTS ,WHICH I HAVE A SMALL COLLECTION OF, AND THE KANGAROO GINGER BEERS, WILL POST A PIC OF A FEW OF MY OWN PRATTPOTS IN ONE OF THE OTHER FORUMS , CHEERS MAGPIE


----------



## seamensa (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Maggie

 WOW I think I have one of these, in the attic.

 Seamus
 Ireland[]


----------



## Carmo (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Magpie
 I checked Lancasters website but he has not posted the prices yet, maybe one of the members of the forum can tell us??
 carmo


----------

